# 64 GTO Project Worth??? PHS Documented



## snowpromod (May 14, 2007)

Hi, 
I have a 64 GTO project that I am going to sell - what do you think this project is worth????? It is a PHS documented 389 tri-power, 4-speed, Nocturne Blue on Blue interior, etc. I have boxes of parts that came with car and I have not touched it in years, it needs a complete restoration. There is a motor and trand and misc motor parts that came with it, they are not original to the car. I have a lot of pics at the following link: snowpromod - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hard to sell a car that's been stripped down to a basket case. They're also a LOT of work to try and piece back together. It works like this: An old, beat, but not messed with vehicle is worth something. Same vehicle stripped down to a basket case is worth much, much less. Same vehicle restored will be worth good money. Much harder to buy and restore a parts car than a complete but worn-out original. What is there has a LOT of potential, but a buyer would be money ahead to just spend the 30 or 40k on a finished, running car. Your '64 is worth exactly as much as you can get for it. Hopefully, it will be an amount that both you and the buyer will be happy with. Good luck.
Jeff


----------



## snowpromod (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Jeff -I completly understand where you are coming from and it was originally purchased as a parts car, I know I would most likely be better off parting it out - but I am not sure I want to spend the time to do so.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Set it up on a seven day ebay auction with a reserve of $5,000 and a Buy it now of $6,000. At the end of 7 days you will have a pretty good idea of the cars value. You may get lucky and someone may need it for the hood and many of the rare parts to convert a lemans to a cloned GTO.


----------

